# Sessions Out of Order-HELP!!



## Gas Bubble (Feb 26, 2004)

Tonight I finished the 6th day of session 3 (33rd day overall). For some reason I took the cd out and realized I had been listening to session 4 by mistake for the last 6 days. I had put in cd 3 which starts with session 4. Should I just back track 6 days and start with the correct session 3? Any help would be appreciated!!!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

GB, Don't panic!!! LOLUh, don't know the answer to this one... but I will try to find out for you.If I don't make it back to you in time for tonight's session, I would just back track like you said.BQ


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

No worries, GB - Basically treat those days as if they were "missed" sessions, as on p. 11 in your booklet, Mike says to go back 6 days prior to where you got off track, so essentially go back 12 days, and listen from there. The reason for this is that the schedule was worked out over years of treatment with IBS patients, and this will give you the most optimum results - it is basically a guide to keep you on track, so if you mess up a bit, it usually isn't going to "hurt" you in anyway, but by following this, you will get the best results.If you have any questions let me know!!And thanks BQ for the support as well! xxAll the best to you both, and enjoy your journey!







~ Marilyn


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Ah... there's a booklet... who knew???







Anyway GB, don't let this throw ya. And enjoy the journey.Keep us posted on how you are doing.







BQ


----------



## Gas Bubble (Feb 26, 2004)

Thanks for the advice....I hate losing 12 days, but I guess I have to pay for my mistake!!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Just think of it in terms of having IBS - you have had IBS more than 12 days, so in the big picture of the rest of your life feeling better, it isn't so bad! Nothing is ever wasted, you still have received benefit of calm and relaxation, so no worries! Hang in there and let us know how you are doing. All the best to you!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

GB,I find there is usually a reason for everything.







Try not to think of it as losing 12 days; try to think of it as a "Deluxe" listening schedule.







Keep us posted on how you are doing.







BQ


----------

